# Pet hair dryer???



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

They aren't any more effective than a normal hair dryer. It took forever to dry my standards with this type of dryer but it works great for my hair 

Don't waste your money... absolute rubbish for standards in my experience. You'll need a high velocity dryer to cut down on drying time and blow the coat straight.


----------



## cailinriley (Oct 30, 2011)

I bought the Andis, years ago, when I didn't know any better. As Lilah+Jasper says, it takes forever to dry a standard with one of those. Plus, it heats up way too much to hold it close to the spoos. Since I don't yet have an HV dryer, I'm forced to use the Andis when I need help drying my spoos. I keep my hand on my spoo, where I'm drying, to help fluff up the fur a little, and to make sure I'm not burning the skin. It's a frustrating, slow and potentially dangerous tool.


----------



## tcy1971 (Apr 25, 2012)

thank you both for the replies. I suspected as much, but needed confirmation.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

When I wash mine myself, I just use a large hand held dryer. I have been told it isn't any better than a hand held, but there is a plus- you don't have to hold it. I would be concerned that someone would put their dog in a crate to dry and leave and perhaps get too hot. 

If not holding the dryer is a big plus for you, I don't see the harm if you watch them while they're drying. I have never been able to blow hair straight at home. You have to have a professional dryer for that or else sit there and constantly brush while blowing.

I think there is a place for this dryer if for nothing else than the fact you COULD brush them straight while they're drying.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

FWIW, I found the holder lightweight and flimsy. DH had to mount it to a board to stabilize the dryer and then it was still cumbersome and ineffective


----------



## tcy1971 (Apr 25, 2012)

Yes, I'm getting by at home with what I can until I can afford all of the grooming supplies that I need. 

On that note, I got a metal hair pick at the local dollar store for a dollar. It actually works pretty good on Winston's head.. a nice fluff! I still don't have a nice comb, so in the meantime.. it works. 

I have a crappy pin brush and I need a good slicker.. if anyone has suggestions? or any others on some nice grooming supplies? 

Believe it or not, I bathe Winston in my great-grandmother's clawfoot tub with a sprayer attached to the sink. I'm using a brush and my hands to blowdry with my hairdryer. I'm setting up a table for the next grooming session. Waiting for my clippers to arrive. Can't wait to try them. I've got high hopes.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

If price is a concern for you, I recommend this slicker:
Ryan's Pet Supplies - Franks Universal Slicker Brush Original Curved (Grande)

I have one that is 20 years old and bought a new one recently. I am telling you, it is more than sufficient and works far better than the expensive one I bought. It doesn't scratch them. Until you are able to fork over more money I think this one is great. It is so inexpensive you can buy it in both sizes, too.


----------



## tcy1971 (Apr 25, 2012)

Woo hoo! I'm not familiar with Ryan's. I'll check it out. thanks..)


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau's breeder, who also owns a grooming shop, gave us this slicker brush to take home with him. I later bought other, more expensive ones, but this one is far better and is the only one we use: Doggyman Slicker Brush - Small.

Invest in a Chris Chirstensen #004 Poodle Comb. You'll use it every day and it's totally worth every penny.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

outwest said:


> If price is a concern for you, I recommend this slicker:
> Ryan's Pet Supplies - Franks Universal Slicker Brush Original Curved (Grande)
> 
> I have one that is 20 years old and bought a new one recently. I am telling you, it is more than sufficient and works far better than the expensive one I bought. It doesn't scratch them. Until you are able to fork over more money I think this one is great. It is so inexpensive you can buy it in both sizes, too.


That brush is my best friend!!! My groomer who's now retired (has been grooming poodles and bichons for 42 yrs) gave me one when I asked him what he would recommend and it has become a necessity for us.

If I could only bring one item from Nickel's grooming bag with us, this brush is the one!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> Beau's breeder, who also owns a grooming shop, gave us this slicker brush to take home with him. I later bought other, more expensive ones, but this one is far better and is the only one we use: Doggyman Slicker Brush - Small.
> 
> Invest in a Chris Chirstensen #004 Poodle Comb. You'll use it every day and it's totally worth every penny.


Doggie man slicker is the one my breeder uses and swears by, too. 

I love my CC poodle comb, but I also use a greyhound comb with two widths of tines. Since she is trying to get things together on a budget, it might be better to invest in a greyhound that does double duty. Of course, I use both combs and love them both. I used the fine side of the greyhound the other week to get stickers out of her legs when we had a run in a field. 

There are a lot of knock offs of the true greyhound. If you see something that says, "greyhound STYLE' it isn't the real greyhound brand comb. I have had mine for years and years: 
http://www.groomersmall.com/accessories_combs.htm#originalgreyhoundcomb


----------



## afkar (Dec 9, 2011)

I can see that if I win the lottery & visit there I am going to have to pay excess baggage or hire half a plane to bring grooming & related stuff back. I think it is a good thing that you have a different power supply there as I would have been so so tempted with the dryers & the clippers etc. Oh well, I do have a ticket in the lottery draw tonight so who knows??


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I have the Doggyman slicker brush also at the rec of my breeder and it is the best slicker i have ever used. I have used Ryan's slickers before and the Doggyman is softer and helps straighten the coat. 

I have not tried a CC slicker, I wonder if I would like it better than the Doggyman?

A note about dryers, I use a hand-help pet dryer to dry my mini's head and ears. It is the Conair pet line, it's bright yellow, and very nice because the warm setting is perfect, warm enough to straighten the hair while drying, but not as hot as my own human hair dryer. I really like it and until I got the forced air dryer I used it to dry his whole body. Worked well, but a pain to hold and try to brush at the same time. It does have a little stand that helps though.


----------



## tcy1971 (Apr 25, 2012)

thanks a lot, guys! I will check out those brushes as well as the Conair dryer. I will slowly but surely build up my grooming supplies. So excited about it... crazy! Lol.


----------



## tcy1971 (Apr 25, 2012)

yes, I have seen greyhound "style"... thanks for letting me know that. I am still on the research and search.. but pretty sure I will order a slicker and a comb in the next day or so. I love that I can talk to poodle people with experience... it really is so helpful.


----------



## Pudel-Fan (Nov 1, 2011)

I noticed you mentioned setting up a table. I don't know if you already have one to use but if not you can make a nice table for very little money. At any box hardware/lumber store (like lowes or local competitor) you can buy folding legs to be attached (might come in different heights not sure) then buy a precut piece of plywood about 24" X 36 or 42" ( if the size doesn't suit those stores will cut it down for you) make sure it is a good solid piece about 3/4 inch thick at least.

While there you can buy a piece of plastic, the kind that comes on a roll and they cut off the length you need, (often used as runners to protect carpet) I used the ribbed kind but you could pick anything that is non slippery.

Attach legs to one side of plywood, attach plastic to other side (I used carpet tacks on the bottom of table to hold it good and tight) Now you have a nice serviceable table that you can fold the legs and put out of your way when you aren't using it. This table worked great for me for years. I sure saved my back not trying to groom with a dog on the floor. Don't worry over time you will keep adding tools but to start you just need the basics.


----------



## tcy1971 (Apr 25, 2012)

Wow! great table idea. I will def. keep that in my mind. For now, I have a card table and Winston does not feel secure on it. it beats the floor and that's about it ... I do like the idea of making my own put-away table instead of something permanent because I just don't know where I'd make a permanent grooming station in my house. Great idea on the plastic runner as well.
I appreciate all the ideas. ))


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I picked up a length of non-slip drawer liner from IKEA, and unrolled it onto a reasonably solid folding table from a DIY store - the height would have been perfect for a larger dog, but was just a bit too low for Poppy!

I don't really need another drier, as it is easy to do her with mine, but I would love something to hold it - along the lines of the swan necked lamps you can buy. One that clipped onto the grooming arm so it was easy to adjust the height would be even better ...


----------



## cailinriley (Oct 30, 2011)

You've been given some great advice re: building your own grooming table. A friend of mine (who's in this forum group, and who gave me a grooming lesson and some wonderful advice) showed me the great grooming table she built along the same lines as Pudle-Fan. 

Costs are different down south but, on this side of the border, the materials for her table came to about $80. The same week as my lesson, I looked at some pre-made tables on a grooming supply site my friend referred me to. I was able to get a large table, with an arm and storage rack, on special for $90. The company offered free shipping, although I had to pay about $14 because the table was an oversized item. So, for about $20 more than it would have cost to build my own, thanks to my friend's experience and advice, I got a wonderful pre-made professional grooming table. 

So look around...there may be bargains on your side of the 49th, as well.


----------



## tcy1971 (Apr 25, 2012)

My thoughts exactly, as I have been looking into pre-made grooming tables. I feel like I need the arm, a harness, everything. To make it better for me as well as Winston. I think he needs to feel the security. We have been in the floor in the laundry room, in the kitchen, and on the card table. 
We will have a great place to groom one day.. I actually enjoy doing it.. it's almost therapeutic for me in a way. It would just be easier if we had the supplies we needed to get the job done.


----------



## cailinriley (Oct 30, 2011)

This is the table I got. Still can't believe it was on sale for $90 at the precise time we needed it. I don't use the harness, yet, simply because I don't know how to use it safely with our squirmy girl (and the boys don't need it; they're so good...). So I use DH as my grooming arm when I need extra control.  (I've only done one full groom, so far. I'm sure Teesha and I will both get better with practice!!)

I debated over this table and the smaller one. I like that this one has more room for my big boys, especially if there's an opportunity for them to lie down while I'm working on feet, etc. And I like that it's a little lower to the ground. I can actually sit beside it while working on the spoos' legs, and it's easier for me to lift the pooches onto it. I just put their front feet on the table, and lift their rear ends. 

Good luck with your search! Hope you find something that works for you.


----------



## tcy1971 (Apr 25, 2012)

wow thanks for the link! I would like something exactly like that. I don't want to spend a huge amount, but I would like to spend enough to know it's not crap, you know what I mean? 
I'm looking on Amazon and I think the table is going to be my next big purchase.


----------

